# Q's going to get matched.



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Kobe is re-upping with the Lakers, so I can honestly say I think Q is going to get matched.

Where do we look now?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

You honestly think the Suns and Q agreed to that contract because they thought the Clippers wouldn't match since they would get Kobe? :laugh: 

Doubtful considering Q's agent is Kobe's agent as well or at least from the same agency.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

The contract is cheap (so is the owner, but still) and the Clippers have said they'll match if they don't get Kobe. Chad Ford is saying they're going to match. We probably signed him thinking that DTS is a cheap *** and wouldn't match it regardless.

I'd just be really surprised if they don't match.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Its likely, I would like uis to sign a Center now and Bob Sura.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> The contract is cheap (so is the owner, but still) and the Clippers have said they'll match if they don't get Kobe. Chad Ford is saying they're going to match. We probably signed him thinking that DTS is a cheap *** and wouldn't match it regardless.
> 
> I'd just be really surprised if they don't match.


Chad Ford THINKS they will match.

He also though Kobe would sign with the Lakers. He also tought Kenyon would sign with the Hawks. He also thought the Suns would sign Okur.

The contract is cheap? It is more than Magette. It is almost 8M$ per year with some clauses that make it worse to match most likely.



_"A team executive said the Nets have deals on or near the negotiating table regarding Kerry Kittles with the Clippers and the Cavaliers. Both deals were in a holding pattern last night as those teams attempt to resolve their issues. The Clippers are hoping to woo Kobe Bryant, which would render their need for Kittles moot." _

http://www.nj.com/nets/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-1/1089791444222830.xml 

Looks like the Clippers are already looking for replacements..


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

You better hope he makes. Q is a shoot first think later type of player.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Mark Curtis reported that the Clippers have spoken to Richardson and he told them that he doesn't wan't to play for the Clippers . He has decided that he wants to play for the Suns next season which reportedly means that the Clippers will not match the Suns offer for Richardson. Sounds very promising and hopefully it will be offical soon. Mark Curtis reported this on the 6:00 P.M. News.

Also if the Clippers matched they would have to pay 25% of his total salary and 75% of his first year salary right away...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> He has decided that he wants to play for the Suns next season which reportedly means that the Clippers will not match the Suns offer for Richardson.


This has got to be the most ridiculous logic i have ever seen. 

Thats like saying hmm...amare s. would like to recieve the money from the rest of his salary now, which reportedly means that the suns will cut him a huge check next week for that amount....


----------



## PrimeTimeX (Nov 30, 2003)

i hope Q-Tip signs with PHX.. That way I get to see Brandie at our games..


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Just because Q doesn't want to play for the Clips, what makes you think the Clippers won't match?!?!?!


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Dude... you better believe it... they will match.. we should just go for Sura and a center...

It dosen't need to be a dominant center anyway... just a nice rebounder... let the others do the scoring.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

I say lets sign Fred Hoiberg and Chris Mihm or Mamadou N'diaye (you know just to fill a 7 footer guy with blocking shot ability)


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

According to foxsports1150 they won't match or are unlikely to.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Q doesnt want to be a Clipper thats the bottom line


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Its not up to Q that the bottom line.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

To Clippers ! Please match Q-Rich. We have a glut of players at the 1/2 but Suns really needs a five. I just hope there is a FA center out there worth throwing $$ at.

Peace, Mike


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

> To Clippers ! Please match Q-Rich. We have a glut of players at the 1/2 but Suns really needs a five.


He could be right, you know...
We could use Dampier a lot more than Q-Rich... :yes:


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

On another thread I argue that it is not out of the question that Dampier MIGHT be available for the same amount as the Q contract.

I don't have any doubt that getting Dampier for $45 million would be worth more than Q for the same price. I'm not sure he is worth his original asking price, but for a deal starting under $6 million he would be a huge plus.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah ! Let's hope we get Damp. Q-Rich is nice (I also like JJ better) but a starting 5 is what we need.

Peace, Mike


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

I hope Q gets matched. It'll be a shame to see him come off the bench for the suns.

If you think signing Dampier for that kind of contract is a better move you've got to be kidding yourself. Dampier doesn't have 5,6 years in him - definately not for that kind of money.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Q isnt a good guy. Darius Miles, his best friend, dated Brandy before he did. What kind of friend dates a friends X!?!?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Q isnt a good guy. Darius Miles, his best friend, dated Brandy before he did. What kind of friend dates a friends X!?!?


Did you ever consider that maybe Q approached Darius about engaging his ex? That maybe Darius was OK with it? I don't think anyone not named QRich or DMiles can answer that question.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Or that maybe Brandy gets around? She isn't even that cute. Obviously, Q has no taste in women (she can't single either).


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

From The Star Ledger:



> If you've been thinking Clippers forward Chris Wilcox is coming to the Nets in exchange for Kerry Kittles -- a popular rumor the last week or so -- think again. The Clippers are expected to match an offer for restricted free-agent shooting guard Quentin Richardson by tomorrow and therefore have no need for Kittles.


[Link]


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Yep, we find out tomorrow.

If they match, I think we're going to make a solid push for Damp.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

The Clippers are going to have a press conference at 3pm.

I would go out on a limb and say they wouldn't be having one if they weren't going to match Q.

Told you.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you ever consider that maybe Q approached Darius about engaging his ex? That maybe Darius was OK with it? I don't think anyone not named QRich or DMiles can answer that question.


You ever heard of sarcasm. I agree with you though HKF, he isnt even that hot. Now that Ashlee Simpson is another story!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> The Clippers are going to have a press conference at 3pm.
> 
> I would go out on a limb and say they wouldn't be having one if they weren't going to match Q.
> ...


Yeah, I kinda figured it out when Kobe went back to LA. Well I think you guys should thank them. You shouldn't be getting depth, you should be getting a C. Go for Dampier, or wait another year and get the Andredgfjlghfjhjsdfgjfhgkfhgjdfgj guy.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Told you so


----------

